
CEO of WrkRiot Indicted by the Department of Justice - smb06
https://www.cnet.com/news/isaac-choi-wrkriot-indicted/?ftag=COS-05-10aaa0b&linkId=38508242
======
greenyoda
For background, here are the HN discussions of what was happening at WrkRiot:

\- Penny Kim's article about getting scammed by WrkRiot:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12379518](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12379518)

\- TechCrunch article about it:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12394679](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12394679)

